# SamsungA750 / Sony BDP-350



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Happy Holidays to all!

I'm curious if anyone has this exact setup on the TV and the Blu-ray 350, and if these setting look right. I know everyone is different,but making sure I'm not missing anything.


My BluRay that I recently bought had a .007 version, then I updated to v0.10,went into BD setup and noticed these settings.

After buying the new BluRay The Dark Knight, the sound was terrible. Not so much the main dialogue, but alot of background cutting in and out. I only have the TV / Blu-ray / Time Warner DVR hooked up. After updating the firmwere, I tweeked these setting on the Audio set up on the 350.

The items in brackets are currently enabled....

AUDIO HDMI- [Auto] or 2 CH PCM
BD AUDIO SETTING - [Mix] or direct
AUDIO ATT.- [On] or Off
DOLBY DIGITAL - [Downmix PCM] or Dolby Digital 
DTS DIGITAL OUT - [Downmix PCM] or DTS
48/96Hz PCM - [48Hz/16 Bit] - or 96Hz/24 Bit
AUDIO DRC - [Auto], Standard,TV Mode,or Wide Range
DOWNMIX - Apply Dolby Surround or [Normal]

My Samsung750 TV has the SRSurround Off, still have to find the Dynamic Compression and the night mode and turn off as another poster suggested.And also the Digital NR is set to medium.

In the TV's Source menu, before I only had two HDMI's hooked up. One for the TV from the back into the Cablebox, and one from the side #4 HDMI, to the Blu Ray player, but now I have another source showing a HDMI BD Anynet.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Maybe it is the audio DRC being set to AUTO on the BDP-350. Try TV Mode or Wide Range.


----------

